# كيفية اختيار الأت حفر الأسنان



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

اكثر اطباء الأسنان ليس لديهم الخبرة الكافية في اختيار الة الحفر او القبضة التي يستخدمها في معالجة

الأسنان بمختلف انواعها سواء كانت السريعة او البطيئة....الخ .

ومن هنا يبدأ دور المهندس الطبى المتخصص في هذا المجال لأجل القاء الضوء على اهم المواصفات

الهندسية والتقنية في اختيار الألة او العدة التي تدخل عمل طبيب الأسنان لأنه من غير المعقول ان 

يكون المريض في تخدير موضعي والة الحفر تفشل في القيام بمهامها .

وهنا يجب ان تكون هذه النقاط او المؤشرات نصب عينيه .

وهي كما يلي :

1- تطابق الة الحفر مع الموصل لجهاز الأسنان سواء كانت عدد الفتحات 2,3,4, Hole .

2- نوع ماسك السنبلة (chuck) تقليدي او ضاغط .

3-نوع بخاخ الماء الذي ينفذ من رأس القبضة مفرد , ثنائي , ثلاثي .

4-يعمل بصباح (ضوئي) او بدون .

5-نوع العمل والسرعة والحمل وحجم الراس( صغير, قياسي .كبير ).

6-ان يكون سهل الصيانة وادواته الأحتياطية متوفرة .

7- متزن وسهل الحمل او الممسك .

8- الشكل والوزن والطول .

9- الكفاءة .

10- معدن الصنع .

11- نظام اللارجوع لأجل التلوث .

12-يمكن تعقيمه .

13- الكفالة وخدمة ما بعد البيع .

واخيرأ اشكر حسن متابعتكم وكالعادة لايوجد تفاعل في الموضوع لأنه غريب عليكم بسبب عدم وجود

خلفية او المام في هذا المجال .


البغدادي:81:


----------



## Bioengineer (13 سبتمبر 2006)

سلمت يداك يا مشرفنا الغالي على هذه الافادة.

ولي بعض الاسئلة ارجو افادتي فيها:

بالنسبة للنقطة رقم واحد ذكرت أن هناك قبضة بثلاث فتحات ماوظيفة كل فتحة فيها

كذلك بالنسبة للنقطة 11 ..هل اذا كانت القبضة لا توجد بها صمام عدم الرجوع تكون خطيرة
حتى ولو عقمناها؟.أي هل يمكن أن تنتقل الامراض ان لم توجد مثل الايدز والعياذ بالله.

كذلك بالنسبة للنقطة 6 مامعنى أن تكون سهلة الصيانة؟
أي كيف يكون شكل القبضة سهلة الصيانة أو تركيبها.؟

تحياتي,,,


----------



## cutter (14 سبتمبر 2006)

معلوات غربية مافهمش حاجة
شرح اجتر يسكري اتة دة موش معقول انبجنن


----------



## ابو ايه (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور ابو احمد على هذا التوضيح ولكن باعتقاي ان w*h هوه الاختيار الامثل للقبضات التوربينيه هل توافقني الراي 


تحياتي.... الهيتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي ابو أيه .

هناك كافو و سيمنس وفارو وكاستاليني وNSK ومايكرو ميكا اضافتأ الى شركات امريكية والشركة الرائدة مثلLares Research وجميع مختبرات البحث والتطوير والاختبار في المانية ..

W&H قبضاتها ثقيلة الوزن بسبب تصنيع الهيكل من البراص ويطلى s.st .

وايضأ تنبعج حين اصطدامها بسبب الوزن المفرط . وهو نظام قديم .

وحاليأ يصنع الهيكل من التيتانيوم لخفة وزنه وتحمله الصدمات اضافتأ الى جماليته والنفوذية ألأشعاعية

وهو ناقل سئ للحرارة اضافتأ يقلل الجهد على اليدين والمعصمين خصوصأ في الأجراءات المعقدة 

والطويلة .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

تحياتي م.عادل صلأح .

حول نقطة رقم واحد هناك نظام الثلاث فتحات يستخدم في اوربا وبعض الدول وهو نظام قائم وقياسي .

الأولى فتحة للهواء لأدارة Rotor . والثانية صغيرة لجريان الماء . والثالثة صغيرة ايضأ لجريان الهواء

بضغط 1 بار لعمل نفث للماء حيث يلتقيان الفتحتان الثانية الثالثة في رأس التوربين . وكل انبوب مستقل

عن الأخر .

اما السؤال حول نقط رقم 11 نظام اللأرجوع هو وجود صمام ميكانيكي يمنع سحب المواد الغريبة

والسوائل من الفم بواسطة حلزون السنبلة اثناء الدوران . واقصد منع الثلوث هو عدم دخول المواد 

العالقة والغريبة داخل Rotor منعأ لأتلافه .

اما فيما يخص السؤال الأخير هو عدم اقتناء Turbin لا وجود ادواته الأحتياطية .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والأزدهار .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## NAHID YOUSIF (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا وبارك اللة فيك وحفظك.قد استفدت كثيرا من المعلومات .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مايو 2009)

nahid yousif قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا وبارك اللة فيك وحفظك.قد استفدت كثيرا من المعلومات .



شكرا جزيلا على مروركِ وردكِ .

لا تترددوا في طرح اي سؤال او استفسار او توضيح .

:20:

البغدادي


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------

